# Indians (South Asian-Subcontinent) in Quebec City



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

Dear Moderators and Fellow Expats,

I have been offered a job in Quebec City, QC, Canada and currently my work permit and visa formalities are going on. I would be moving in the next couple of months or so.

Since I am in US from a number of years I definitely understand the value and necessity of mingling with the local population and assimilate into the culture of the new city. However having a group of people from similar background definitely helps to settle in early on as the challenges we face are somewhat similar. 

While I am getting Quebec ready (learning French and about the area) I also tried looking up for groups of Indians in Quebec City but couldn't get much information. Some links were about indigenous people, most about groups in Montreal. 
Since there are a number of Indian Cuisine restaurants in Quebec City as well as a number of grocery stores i believe there might be some smaller associations as well.

I will continue searching however if any of you know of an Indian association in Quebec City that would help me settling in.

Thanks,
Rajat


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

*New Expats in Quebec City*

Dear Moderators and Fellow Expats,

I have been offered a job in Quebec City, QC, Canada and currently my work permit and visa formalities are going on. I would be moving in the next couple of months or so.

Since I am in US from a number of years I definitely understand the value and necessity of mingling with the local population and assimilate into the culture of the new city. However having a group of people who are going through similar challenges definitely helps to settle in early on as the challenges we face are somewhat similar. 

I was just wondering if there is some kind of a group >snip< where new entrants in Quebec City are coming together and just discussing how they are doing, what are the challenges and solutions etc.

I will try to find it myself as well but if there is one already that you know of that would be helpful. Yes I am learning French 

Thanks,
Rajat


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Mistaken post.


----------

